# How do you guys bond plexi?



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm working on a full plexi shuttle type case, and I plan to carry it to lan partys and I need some carrying strenth and epoxy won't do it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nuts and bolts, nuts _and_ bolts. Epoxy is able to hold almost everything but even it has it's limits. Have you tried Gorilla Glue?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Devcon makes an epoxy spesifically for plastic that should work OK, You may want to check some of the hobby stores and ask what modelers use to attach canopies to their aircraft models....that would bond very well and not cause the plastic to mik over like cyanoacrylates will. However I don't think you will be able to carry around a fully acrylic case and not have it fall apart....even the best of plastic bonders will let loose under shock loads and constant vibration, those cases tend to be more for show than anything else....and I have read of them giving people fits in the past.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

It will have 3 harddrives a cdrom and mobo and oh yeah 16 80mill blue led fans a 120 blue led fan and 1 cold cathode (blue). So this is a pretty heavy one.

(The 16 fans will be on the top on the beveled edge) 4 on each side. The 120 will be in the center and the cathode will be over the mobo.

I'm thinking about getting some 1/2 stuff and glue + screwing the major stuff.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

1/2 in plexi would be strong enough as would 3/8, but really heavy, the problem I see you having is gluing it together without causing the plexi to turn a milky color. Drilling holes in plexi will require a special bit for plastics that has a different angle than standard 118-135 degree bits....*you need a bit with a 150 degree angle*, and you still run the risk of having it crack or craze in those areas. The Devcon epoxy for plastics will hold, but if I remember correctly it turns into a slightly yellow color when cured. *PS-30* and *Weld-On 40 * will not discolor and are excellent for gluing plexi (heck, I use the stuff for airline work !) be cautious not to mix bubles into them, (if you do let it rest for 10min....it has a 45 min working time) and make sure the plexi is perfectly clean, (that means no fingerprints...the oils on your hands will prevent bonding) use simple soap and water with a clean cotton cloth. Good luck and let me know if you need any other info


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Drill bit holes and put in little metal bits and glue em tight with super glue. Look at some cheap cabinets at target they are made the same just with wooden bits and wood glue but the same concept. For the corners, if you want them air tight, i would get some clear building adhesive like latex(in a tube) and seal it up.

the problem with gorilla glue is that it bubbles up and looks ugly  if it would do that lol my whole case would be made out of it haha


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

The case will look somthing like this mod but with fans only on top and all around the top


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I Want!!


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes That is why I am doing another mod like it.


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

*hey*

are u talking about the mod to the elvis box?


----------

